# Leopard gecko moist hide to wet?



## Lukeebradley (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

i just got my leo yesterday and i checked the moist hide today to see if it had dried out and when i opened it there was a little bit of white spiderweb looking mould on the top of the moss (sphagnum moss) and it smelt a little strange.

i am thinking it was to wet and that is why there is mould so quick?
how wet / damp should the moss actually be?


Thanks,
Luke


----------



## Neonblack123 (Mar 18, 2013)

When placing the sphagnum moss in the moist hide, just squeeze out any excess water from the moss so it feels moist/damp but now water is running out of it.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I answered on your duplicate thread on the lizard section here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1049728-leopard-gecko-mould-moist-hide.html


----------

